# best motor



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

i have had several differant hp motors from differant manufactures in the past i liked b+s motors. but now i think the best is the honda any thoughts .


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Hondas are ok, but seem to be finicky. I prefer Kohler.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They are all pretty good, some do require a little more maintenance then the others. I am partial to Kawasaki engines myself.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I think all of the makes are good for what application they are used for in most cases. I also am partial to Kawasaki,Honda next . But it goes by experience also , if you have had good luck with one brand you kind of stay with it .


----------



## Frogcatcher (Oct 9, 2009)

*Briggs and Stratton*

I have to say Briggs and Stratton for many reasons. One reason in particular is I have been working on them for over 40 years.



:wave:


----------



## glennsjr (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with Frogcatcher on this one for the same reason. Also for me Briggs parts are easier and cheaper to get.:thumbsup:


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

are the parts for new b+s motors lower than the newer hondas ?the old b+s parts were cheaper ,but with all the new stuff that has come out i thought all were about the same .


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Parts for both Briggs & Stratton and Honda's are fairly comparable. If your talking about the GC series lawn mower engines. 

If you are moving up the chain to a more industrial engine, then the Honda parts may be a little more expensive. The Briggs Vanguard series engines are more in line with the Honda industrial grade engines, both in price and quality.

Briggs engines maybe are a little more common so finding parts and someone familiar with them may be easier, but it's been my experience that while the Briggs engine's are good unit's, I find the Honda engines to be a little more reliable.


----------

